# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Lectures >  [Dark Fantasy] La compagnie noire de Glen Cook

## Arnard

Une saga vraiment captivante, mettant en scne les aventures d'une troupe de mercenaires. Le style est compltement diffrent de la fantasy habituelle, il n'est pas question ici de hros mais de simples soldats qui luttent pour survivre. Ainsi vous ne retrouverez point de gnomes ou de dragons, et n'attendez pas des actes hroques.

Le destin de la compagnie bascule le jour o ils sont recruts par la Dame, souveraine des rgions du Nord, en proie  une rbellion. La compagnie va se retrouver engage pour lutter contre cette rvolte, mais va devoir sgrer en mme temps les manigances des lieutenants de la Dame se livrant des querelles fratricides.

L'histoire est raconte par Toubib, Mdecin et Analyste de la compagnie noire, qui nous compte les trahisons des clients, les fuites, la mort de ses camarades et les vengeances qui sont leur pain quotidien. Le style narratif est original, prsent sous la forme d'un journal. Certaines actions sont ainsi racontes avec moults dtails, d'autres ne font que quelques mots, selon si l'analyste a peu recueillir les informations  narrer ou non. 

On se prend d'amiti avec des hommes, parfois d'une brutalit sans nom, mais nanmoins mortel. Cook raconte son histoire avec une force telle qu'elle ne peut laisser insensible. Il dcrit des batailles dantesques, et fait parfois preuve d'un humour dcapant. 

Il y a une douzaine de tomes sortis  ce jour. 

Pourquoi j'adore cette saga : un univers original qui change de la fantasy classique, un style noir qu'il rend particulirement bien, une histoire passionnante et des personnages attachants. Et l'humour (des blagues du genre _"je te lancerai bien un sort de dbilit mentale profonde, si seulement j'tais sr de faire mieux que la nature"_, j'adore).

Image de couverture pour donner un peu le ton :

----------


## Tom487

Un autre fan de cette saga fantastique !!!!! Merci !!! :p
Je les ai lus jusqu'au tome 8 ou 9 je crois et ensuite relus jusqu'au 10 ou 11 qui tait sortis aprs tellement j'en avais un bon souvenir !
Par contre j'ai totalement dcroch quand [spoil]ils se retrouvent enferm sous le dsert[/spoil], je ne sais pas pour toi mais j'ai perdus mon intrt pour cette sage  ce moment l. Trop de personnages principaux taient mort peut-tre aussi.
Tu en as pens quoi toi ?

ps : Je ne sais pas si il y a une balise spoil... alors bon je met par mes propres moyens.

----------


## Arnard

couleur claire pour le spoil, a devrait le faire.

Ce qui peut changer dans les derniers tomes, c'est la vitesse de changement des narrateurs, on n'a plus le style auquel on est habitu, mais l'histoire tient toujours en haleine, et rien que pour les 2 dernires lignes de "Soldats de Pierre" (derniers tomes sortis en FR), a vaut le coup de lire toute la saga  ::aie::

----------


## Tom487

D'ac pour le spoil ^^.
Alalalala... Je crois que tu m'as donn envie de continuer XD.
Bon je verrais quand j'aurais une petite heure et je te dirais ce que j'en pense  :;): .
Autrement, tu connais "les chroniques des ravens" ? C'est un style diffrent mais  l'poque j'avais trouv cette saga excellente (c'est de la fatasy blanche ^^). Vraiment une des meilleur saga que j'ai lus avec lpe de vrit (jusqu'au livre 7 8 pour ce dernier aprs j'ai trouv que les histoires se ressemblaient toujours un peu).

----------


## Arnard

Non, inconnu au bataillon.

Par contre, Cook a d'autres ouvrages  son actif, comme Garret Dtective, o on retrouve bien son humour ^^

----------


## jbrasselet

J'avoue que j'ai beaucoup aim le premier tome mais que les 2 et 3 m'ont laiss une impression plus mitige.
Il parait que a repart un peu mieux dans le tome 4 que je tenterais de lire.

----------


## Tom487

C'est marrant mais chacun a son propre avis sur la question, j'avais fais lire le premier tome  ma mre, elle avait pas accroch du tout ^^.
Je sais pas, j'tais pas trop tent par ses autres ouvrages, tu me les conseils ? (C'est vrais qu'il a un humour assez particulier, les dmls entre qu'un oeuil et gobelin le montre vraiment ^^.
Faudra que j'essaye de les lire en version originale ^^ afin de voir si c'est le mme genre d'criture qu'en franais.

----------


## teroux

Beaucoup aim cette Saga.
Faut s'accrocher par contre sur certains tome et les changements de personnages et narrateurs sont des fois assez droutants. 
Mais sinon je la conseille vraiment, voir d'ailleurs la critique assez positive sur elbakin : http://www.elbakin.net/fantasy/roman...gnie-noire-127

----------


## Lung

> Par contre, Cook a d'autres ouvrages  son actif, comme Garret Dtective, o on retrouve bien son humour ^^


Un collgue m'a fait dcouvrir cette srie. J'aime beaucoup l'humour cynique des personnages.

----------


## Arnard

On attend toujours la suite, mais il semble surtout taffer sur Garret depuis quelques annes... 

Vivement le retour de la compagnie, rien que pour a je me refumerai toute la collec d'un seul coup  ::mouarf::

----------

